# Anyone ever fish Gibsonton or McKay bay?



## Guest

PM ABS.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

> how is the fishing over there? Is the water gheenoeable? Any good safe boat ramps? Im just searching for new places to fish


EG Simmons Park..........Ruskin.....County Park good ramp......I fish there 2-3 times a week with both my Gheenoe and a Kayak....Plenty of reds, Large snook if you can find them


----------



## Guest

Ooops, I forgot about you over there FS :-[ My bad.


----------



## rcmay

FS, are you ever out there on a weds? If so, you wanna meet up one morning and head out there?


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Normally Weds are ok with me I can't this week, I have 3 dr appts all day wed...... I usually go in the AM pending tides............The following wed is good......I'll PM you as to the details.....


----------



## rcmay

flatsteeler, what are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## FlatsSteeler

As much as I hate to do it I have 2 job interviews tomorrow even had to move the doc appts.........Retirement is over for me ......
next week will be ok to get out.....


----------



## rcmay

I fished 4th street this morning. The morning was slow, we made out way around big island and didnt see anything. As we were coming around the small channel that leads out to the bay, I picked up this guy










Tried the same place for a while, but nothing would bite. We moved out to the big flat that is facing the bay, and my gf caught a rat red, but before I could take a picture the line broke and he was in the water(he swallowed the hook and was dead when he hit the water, and I hate killing fish Im not gonna eat, especially small ones!)

We followed around a huge school of fish, lots of mullets and small schoolie reds) 

On tonights menu: Fresh Blackened redfish!


----------



## deerfly

nice work there Rob, looks like you're getting that spot figured out pretty well. 

I used to fish there off and on when I lived in Town & Country there west of the the airport around 1999-2000. Trey caught his first little cobia on the outside flat there closer to the HF bridge. Knowing Trey now you can figure how long ago that was.  

Anyway, we never really saw too much in there and ended up around either fishing double branch or over at Weedon more often. Seems that 4th st area has got a lot better over time. Lots more good reports these days. Good to see you getting out on the water more. - eric


----------

